# Malts in Florida need home this will break your heart



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You gotta read about these two Malts, one actually had it's little feet cut off by some horrible person!:smcry:
If I could I'd go get them right now!:wub:

Florida Poodle Rescue looking for home for two loving dogs; one suffered a traumatic injury


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG, that's horrific and so heartbreaking. That poor sweet little guy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's so cute in the video and his little mate Lady...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you eff-ing kidding me?!!! I want to throw up. This made me cry. Everyday I deal with the scum of the earth parents that abuse their children so I feel like I've seen or heard it all. This is just horrible. So so horrible. I'd love to find the person who did this to this sweet baby and take a machete to his/her legs. This is beyond heartbreaking. I'm sorry for the semi-censored language I used but I am totally stunned that anyone could do something so cruel to an animal. . Super super sad.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying that previous owner rots in someplace nice and hot for their eternity! So thankful for loving and forgiving fluffs and the people who save them.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This just makes me feel sick and angry...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my Goodness!! How horrible!! That poor sweet little guy! My heart is breaking!! The person who did this does not even deserve to be called a human!! They're a MONSTER!!! Praying that these two find the most wonderful home E.vER, and NEVER experience anything but love and kindness for the rest of their lives!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG, can not believe how cruel people can be. Hope they get all that they deserve.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I don't know what to say but I feel so angry at whoever cut Fabio's paws off, and then I feel sad that those two were abandoned.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They really need to talk to the previous owner. Only a real sick man/woman would do this. They're completely capable of more harm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> They really need to talk to the previous owner. Only a real sick man/woman would do this. They're completely capable of more harm.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was my thought - if they did this to that fluff baby God knows what they are capable of!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> That was my thought - if they did this to that fluff baby God knows what they are capable of!


Scares me too,I can't imagine doing that,I just can't!

I know I don't know why they didn't say more was done to the owners who surrendered them. Maybe there was more done,I don't know... I just want to take them sooo badly...I know I can't, because we travel and it's hard to get hotels to take the five I have now. I do art shows and I'm lucky La Quinta lets me take 5.
My heart is breaking for this little pair!

I'm sure once this gets out they will have a line miles long to adopt them!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

that person should die.......


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I shared this with a friend in Florida and after looking at it again, it all seems so odd. I mean if they admitted to this wouldn't charges have been filed? Also, if the owners had savagely CHOPPED the dogs feet off...I mean seems like the little fluff would go into shock. Also how could the legs have healed like that after such a brutal episode? Is it possible that the owner meant that the dog had gotten its paws mangled so badly in the fence while trying to climb it that they had to be amputated? I don't know. Maybe I'm trying to create a mental scenario that doesn't involve humans being monsters. ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LoveLucy said:


> I shared this with a friend in Florida and after looking at it again, it all seems so odd. I mean if they admitted to this wouldn't charges have been filed? Also, if the owners had savagely CHOPPED the dogs feet off...I mean seems like the little fluff would go into shock. Also how could the legs have healed like that after such a brutal episode? Is it possible that the owner meant that the dog had gotten its paws mangled so badly in the fence while trying to climb it that they had to be amputated? I don't know. Maybe I'm trying to create a mental scenario that doesn't involve humans being monsters. ...


 I was wondering that too if his feet got caught and mangled ,but some one must have cut them off, maybe to save vet bills? ...sorry but I still believe there are monsters out there. Just saw something the other day about boys putting firecrackers in a dogs mouth and taping it shut and it blew half his face off and another where someone cut off a dog's nose...
There are monsters out there hurting animals and children and people in general , every day...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree. When I was a kid a neighbor across the street would catch stray puppies, then go tie them to the train tracks. He died a horrible death himself in a car wreck. 

Monsters do exist. But I guess so does karma. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So so very horrible. I just don't understand how "people" can be so cruel.


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

This is by far the most horrific story I've ever come across those poor babies deserve the best foster family that will give them the life they should have been blessed with from the start, they are just so adorable and it makes me sick to think people are capable of doing this to such loyal, kind lovable dogs its just not right & something must be done to them awful people, where is the justice for our furbabies! Thank you so much for all the people who cared for these poor babies & may they be blessed with a new loving family soon x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

OMG what a disgusting story, I couldn't finish watching the video :blink:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw this post last night and I just couldn't respond. I am still in utter shock that someone would do this. I still haven't had the courage to open the link.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

The good news is, little Fabio is on his way to recovery :wub:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

What is wrong with people ,disgusting.


----------

